# An Unlikely Heroine



## Judge Spear (Mar 7, 2013)

http://lucy-comic.com/lucy-webcomic/021

I started reading. I think the pacing can be a wee bit better. Seems to go by a bit too fast for my taste, but it's still a fun comic. Gotta like a story that starts off with a gangster Donkey Kong getting his ass whipped! And everything is nice and clean to look at. Give it a gander. :3

EDIT: Shit...it's only 24 pages. I'm hurt.


----------

